

Google Code Search has now been shut down - now
http://google.com/codesearch

======
noja
You absolute bastards. There isn't a day that goes by that I don't use this.
Damn.

~~~
now
I agree. Sadly, similar services don’t generate results even approaching those
of Google Code Search. The interface was also a lot better than that of its
competitors. That’s not to say that it couldn’t be improved, but if there
wasn’t time or resources for that, then they could at least have left it
running.

One of the best resources for ”programming by example“ is now gone and the
world is worse of for it.

